# The New Sanyo Eneloop Batteries From Costco



## laur (Jul 29, 2010)

I just purchased a set of Sanyo Eneloop batteries (the latest ones that you can recharge 1500 times) at Costco. The package contains 8 of the latest Sanyo AA Eneloops (coded as 10-040Y), 4 Sanyo AAA Eneloops (coded 10-05-08) both made in Japan and 1 "four position" charger (Model NC-MQN06U Made in China). The whole package cost $25.99 here in the Northwest.

My question for the battery experts is this: What exactly is a "four position" charger. My original Sanyo charger would charge 1, 2, 3 or 4 AA Eneloop batteries at a time and charge the AAA Eneloops in pairs. I recently read here at CPF that the newer Sanyo chargers have a different charging configuration and will only charge the AA batteries in pairs.

Can someone tell me what the charging parameters are for this model charger?? The Costco package contained NO printed instructions for the charger. Also, can I use my original charger to charge only 1 of the newer batteries at a time??

Thanks for all your help
laur (CPF member)


----------



## loser (Jul 30, 2010)

does it work in freezing temperature? i heard the second generation can take low temperature


----------



## laur (Jul 30, 2010)

After almost 180 CPFers viewed my thread and no one provided an answer to my question, I did a internet search on Google. I found an old thread where a fellow member was selling the Sanyo charger (Model NC-MQN06U Made in China). You can read his entire thread here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=207783

Look at post #7. It seems this newer charger will only charge batteries in pairs and you cannot use it to recharge one battery at a time. This is a real bummer for me as I have several lights that use 1 or 3 batteries as their power source. It looks like Sanyo sold us an much improved Eneloop battery and a inexpensive charger made in China to go with it.

For loser -- I don't have an answer for you about the Eneloops working at freezing temperatures. I think this is based on the battery chemistry which in the same as the older generation Sanyo's


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 30, 2010)

laur said:


> Look at post #7. It seems this newer charger will only charge batteries in pairs and you cannot use it to recharge one battery at a time. This is a real bummer for me as I have several lights that use 1 or 3 batteries as their power source. It looks like Sanyo sold us an much improved Eneloop battery and a inexpensive charger made in China to go with it.



It's a bummer. I had to find out myself from SilverFox's thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218747

I have several lights that use 1 batts myself, and currently informally track which cells are low and need to be charged with a similar partner. By informal I mean I have a pile on the table of "low" and a pile of "full" :green:, lol.

Time to get a C9000.


----------



## BRO (Jul 30, 2010)

I have two of those chargers and have used them but I stop using them for fear of damaging one of more of my Eneloops by overcharging them. I have a C9000 which you cannot go wrong with, great charger. But I recently purchased a Titanium Smart Bay 8800, 8 bay charger for $27.00 and I find myself using this one the most. It is a smart charger so I can charge 1 or up to 8 batteries at one time and it is AC/DC so I can take it with me on some of my trips. 
I have more then a few one or two cell AA or AAA flashlights or other devices like my Apple Magic Mouse (2AA) running all the time. Plus I have a TK45, so the ability to charge 1, 2 or even 8 AA/AAA at one time is nice. 

I would use the charger that came with your Eneloops if you are not charging all the time and you are aware when selecting the batteries to be charged, try to select the batteries that are the near same level of discharge. The down side is you have to charge two at a time either 2 AA's or 2AAA's. If you are charging all the time and you frequently have only 1 cell to charge. Then I would buy a smart charger, they are worth owning and there are some cheap good models out there. 

I hope I answered your question, but I fear I didn't. Good Luck.


----------



## laur (Jul 30, 2010)

FOR BRO

Thanks for your reply. I was unaware of the differences in the old and new chargers until yesterday when I did some "Googleing". I purchaed my last set of Sanyo's at Costco when they came in a blue carrying case and included the "C" and "D" adapters. This charger was a model #NC-MQN05U which would charge 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 batteries at a time. I guess the original one is now the Gold Standard and I hope it never fails.

Can you direct me to a website that sells the chargers you talked about in your post??

"I have a C9000 which you cannot go wrong with, great charger. But I recently purchased a Titanium Smart Bay 8800, 8 bay charger for $27.00"

Thanks to everyone for your help in solving the mysterious disappearing features of the new Sanyo charger.

laur


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 30, 2010)

Aloha laur! :wave: I bought both my Maha C9000's and all of my white eneloops at Thomas Distributing. They have the C9000 on sale right now for $48.97 which is an excellent price because the first C9000 I bought cost me around $60 last December. They are THE best smart chargers for nimh batteries out there imo. Good luck.


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 31, 2010)

@laur,

The Titanium brand charger is sold by BatteryJunction. The 5% coupon code at checkout is cpf2009 should you buy from them. (cpf coupon thread)

-SW


----------



## BRO (Jul 31, 2010)

LAUR, swxb12 shared the same info I was going to share with you. I purchased mine from Battery Junction and used their CPF coupon. I suspect you will like this charger. BRO


----------



## kxenl (Aug 4, 2010)

loser said:


> does it work in freezing temperature? i heard the second generation can take low temperature


Hello Loser! Sanyo gives lower limit of discharge tempeture as low as - 20 C which is -4 F . No experience though- its been around +30 C here for weeks here in Finland ..


----------



## laur (Aug 4, 2010)

FOR loser

As kxenl has stated, the new Sanyo Eneloops that you can charge 1500x have been "tweaked" to work at -20C (which is -4F).

I have found a great website that explains the technical innovations made to the new Eneloops. Here is the website:

http://www.eneloop.info/home/the-new-improved-eneloop.html

As you click each hyperlink on the left side of the page different pages show you by charts and graphs the innovations for the new batteries. The only downside to these Sanyo's is that the Costco package (eight AA, four AAA and one charger for about $26) contains a low end charger that will only charge a pair or four batteries at one time. The charger cannot charge a single battery or three batteries.

I will keep looking for info about these new Sanyo's and post anything I find that will be useful here in the thread.

laur


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 4, 2010)

I just finished breaking-in my Costco Tones and my regular Tones. It took forever and a half but here are the numbers:

Costco Tones AA: 1979, 2007, 1964, 1999, 1999, 1988, 1981, 1980, 1955, 1966, 1937, 1946, 1958, 1959, 1946, 1964.

Costco Tones AAA: 813, 805, 806, 800, 799, 798, 801, 797.


Now here are my regular AA Tones:

1946, 1960, 1935, 1945, 1984, 1975, 1968, 1973, 1966, 1952, 1935, 1943, 1969, 1974, 1965, 1974.


I put 4 of each of these AA and AAA tones aside and added them to my other nimh rechargeable batteries that I am doing my own self-discharge test on. I have about 15 weeks on all the other ones so these tones have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## ama230 (Aug 5, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> I just finished breaking-in my Costco Tones and my regular Tones. It took forever and a half but here are the numbers:
> 
> Costco Tones AA: 1979, 2007, 1964, 1999, 1999, 1988, 1981, 1980, 1955, 1966, 1937, 1946, 1958, 1959, 1946, 1964.
> 
> ...



great work by the way


----------



## InHisName (Aug 5, 2010)

fishnfool:
Some really consistant numbers. One more number you could add to the mix is the internal impedance check done by the C9000. I keep track of that number for both when discharged (not very consistant) and when charged. (much more consistant but higher)

For Tones would be nice to keep a loose track of number of charge cycles and type of discharges.

For my AAA Duraloops It has been 9 months and there has been some change in the internal impedance check since new. Discharge ~25ma @32 hours in a FRS radio set, recharge weekly all sets. So I am seeing deterioration in only 40 cycles. Its still too early to predict when they will reach the "HIGH" failure levels. Now typically at 1.65-1.75.

I have some AAA NexCells for 12 months now discharge at [email protected] hours. Recharge weekly and they are reaching the "HIGH" now. One at 2.60+, two more at 2.15 and last 9 1.90-2.05.

Both started out under 1.60. For 1st 4 months I charged all AAAs at 500, now doing at 400. Both brands seem to be 'wearing' out awfully fast for adv. 1000 cycles. AND with only 17-25ma discharge loads.


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 5, 2010)

InHisName said:


> fishnfool:
> Some really consistant numbers. One more number you could add to the mix is the internal impedance check done by the C9000. I keep track of that number for both when discharged (not very consistant) and when charged. (much more consistant but higher)
> 
> For Tones would be nice to keep a loose track of number of charge cycles and type of discharges.
> ...


 
Those are some very interesting battery stats. I’ve only been into this battery hobby since Dec. 2009 so it’s going to be a while before I get to where my batteries are showing high ICV levels. Plus I have 10x more batteries than I need so they don't get used as much as I'd like.
 
I do keep track of the ‘before charge Impedance Check Voltage’ but never thought of keeping track of the ‘after charge ICV’. *Isn’t the ‘before charge ICV’ more important than the ‘after charge ICV’?* 
 
My ‘before charge ICV’ numbers for the AA tones are between 1.52v-1.54v and the AAA’s are between 1.59v-1.61v. *Aren’t these numbers supposed to be the same since they are both brand new?*


----------



## Mr Happy (Aug 5, 2010)

fishinfool said:


> *Isn’t the ‘before charge ICV’ more important than the ‘after charge ICV’?*


I'm not sure exactly, but I think the before charge reading probably gives more useful information.




> My ‘before charge ICV’ numbers for the AA tones are between 1.52v-1.54v and the AAA’s are between 1.59v-1.61v. *Aren’t these numbers supposed to be the same since they are both brand new?*


No; AAA cells are smaller and therefore have a higher internal impedance.


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Mr Happy! About the 'before charge ICV', I just re-read TTA's *Measuring Maha MH-C9000 Impedance Check Voltage* and it doesn't mention doing an 'after charge ICV' but I just might start keeping track of it just for my own personal information.


----------



## wa4vec (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a C-9000 but find the Powerex MH-C401FS more convenient to use if you don't want or need the extra features of the C-9000.


----------



## DHart (Sep 4, 2010)

Li-ions are generally my preferred power source when they can be used, but for those applications where Eneloops are a better choice (or li-ions won't work) , I've been using Eneloops and the C9000 for a year or so and I have to say that this is one superb charger! The reconditioning features are awesome. If you intend to do much use with NiMh cells/Eneloops, AA or AAA size, I strongly believe this charger is so very well worth the money. The features and ease of use are simply fantastic. It may seem like a lot to spend just to charge batteries, but if you like to use Eneloops (and they are an AWESOME power source) then this charger will serve you very well for many years. I wouldn't dream of using primaries in any of my lights or other powered goodies with Eneloops and the C9000 around. Great set-up.


----------



## pacu123 (Sep 26, 2010)

I picked some of these up today. It seems like a good deal. The timing is right for them to be released here in the USA. My older Rayovac Hybrids were starting to go bad. I had one of my AA's only holding around 800mah. I have had those around 3 years. Hopefully these last at least another 3.


----------



## jasonck08 (Sep 27, 2010)

I got some about a week ago. The AA out of the box provided 1400mAh @ 1A discharge.

When fully charged it did 1900mAh @ 1A. I suspect that at a .2C discharge it will do the full 2000mAh.

I plan to do a few comparisons with the older white eneloops.


----------



## thedeske (Sep 29, 2010)

wa4vec said:


> I have a C-9000 but find the Powerex MH-C401FS more convenient to use if you don't want or need the extra features of the C-9000.



Perhaps, but the 9000 is only 10 bucks more.


----------



## noisebeam (Oct 16, 2010)

Is is new that nowhere on the packaging or the cell wrapper do these new eneloops state 2000mah capacity. They only state 1900mah min cap (which I believe the old version did in addition). I understand this doesn't change that they have always been 1900 min cap.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 17, 2010)

Amazon probably sells those doesn't it?


----------



## hazna (Oct 22, 2010)

I just came back from a holiday in japan and had a look at their eneloops while I was there. They generally stock the newer 1500x eneloops, and are white wrapped (like the old eneloops). The old 1000x versions seem like they are being discontinued... I found some out the front in a discount bin.

They have blue wrapped eneloops which are lower capacity (~1000mah?) but higher amount of charges (2000x?)... I forget the exact figures for the blue wrapped ones...


----------



## leonar (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a C-9000 too but find the Powerex MH-C401FS more convenient to use if you don't want or need the extra features of the C-9000.


----------



## noisebeam (Oct 22, 2010)

While the 401fs is a fine charger I much prefer the c9000 and find it just as easy to use if just using for basic charging. It also only costs $10 more at Thomas right now.

The 401fs only has two charge rates for AA these are 300 or 1000ma, for AAA they are 200 and 500ma.

The 1000ma rate should be ideal for AA eneloops and similar, but I have found that the 401fs heats up the cells more than the default 1000ma rate on the c9000. With AAA eneloops being typically 800mah, there is no 'ideal' charge rate with the 401fs, but 500ma is usable although it may heat them up. Also note 'sustaining' charge of the c9000 is 10ma, 50ma on the 401fs, which may be a bit high for AAA.

The default charge rate of the c9000 is 1000ma. All one has to do is insert a AA cell and walk away without a single button push and the cell charges. It is no more difficult than the 401fs (in fact one could say that with the 401fs one also needs to check that the switch is set to 'fast' or 'slow' adding complexity to using it)

I did own and use an 401fs for about 2yrs. before getting a c9000 and should have gotten a c9000 first. The one advantage of the 401fs is is that it is smaller and better for travel, the other 'advantage' is that it will accept high resistance cells far more readily than the c9000.


----------



## bruintennis (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought the 8AA + 4AAA + 4-position charger Costco pack today, but based on the charger reviews, I might return it. If the charger is that bad, I'll just get the AA and AAA eneloops separately.


----------



## Hell Pie (Jan 11, 2012)

bruintennis, which Costco did you go to in Socal? I was at the one in Burbank a couple of weeks ago, and the rechargeables they sell have been rebranded as Kirkland. I'm pretty certain these are Eneloops. IIRC, there was a 10 pack of AA's only and a 12 pack of AAA's only, both of which sold for $20.


----------



## pblanch (Jan 11, 2012)

Want to charge just 1 eneloop. Try their USB charger. It comes with 2 of the old 1000 charge AA batteries and I separate them and use those exclusively in a 2AA radio. I have one my BOB so can recharge my 1 AA battery anytime I need to at a USB port.


----------



## bruintennis (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought those packs from the one in Alhambra. I didn't see the Kirkland ones, but I wasn't looking for those (only eneloops), so they might have been there and I didn't see them. The Alhambra store is selling the 10-pack AA and 12-pack AAA eneloops for $19.99, so same price as Burbank.


----------



## radellaf (Jan 12, 2012)

pblanch said:


> Want to charge just 1 eneloop. Try their USB charger.



The 2 position AA wall charger is also good, comes with batteries, and is pretty cheap. My C9000 is usually doing some cycling or analysis so the USB and AC 2-position eneloop chargers actually get a lot of service from me.

I thought the USB one would work well with a 7W USB-out solar panel. It did "work", but hadn't stopped blinking after a whole 10am-5pm day in pretty bright sun. One day I'll get out the power supply and 'scope and see what it does from marginal USB power. Off the computer, though, it's great. Runs cool, reliably terminates, couldn't really ask for better to go with 1AA flashlights.


----------



## itguy07 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just an FYI: Was at Costco in N. NJ (Clifton) today and picked up some Eneloops. They had packs of 10 AA or 12 AAA for $19.99. No charget included but with the 10 AA's you got 2 4 cell cases. These are the 1500x charge regular Eneloops.

No signs of Kirklands or any other brands. Just the usual Duracell and Kirkland Alkalines.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 15, 2012)

I only have the usb eneloop charger. 
It's a great little charger.

This is the review that sold me on this little charger: http://www.stefanv.com/electronics/sanyo_usb_charger.html

Excerpt: 
"The charger never draws more than 500mA from the USB port. It uses a very efficient power conversion circuit to convert the 5V DC input to a lower voltage at a higher current, much like a transformer can do with AC power.Charge termination appears to be done by detecting the voltage peak (rise and fall) that is characteristic of NiMH and NiCd batteries when they reach full charge."


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 19, 2012)

loser said:


> does it work in freezing temperature? i heard the second generation can take low temperature




I tried the 2nd gen here in Michigan and they started falling as they got colder.
The XX eneloop work great to well below 0 F (-5c). I used them in o-F and they performed flawlessly! 

Keith


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 19, 2012)

wa4vec said:


> I have a C-9000 but find the Powerex MH-C401FS more convenient to use if you don't want or need the extra features of the C-9000.



I also have a 9000 and i needed more charging bays so i purchased a 401fs and it is GREAT! Plus at 39$ and a life time warranty you can't beat it.
With 4 AA in it (fast mode) the temps get to 87 F (31c). I am going to start another thread on this little charger and share my findings. Very interesting.

Keith


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 19, 2012)

thedeske said:


> Perhaps, but the 9000 is only 10 bucks more.



That is why i purchased both and i declare the 401fs gives a more complete charge (in my tests at least). I think there is something to this neg flex pulse charging the FS uses WITH a life time warranty as well!

Keith

Keith


----------



## chewy78 (Jan 19, 2012)

There are already alot of reviews on that c401fs charger. In fast mode it overheats the cells way to much. A better choice instead of the maha c401fs would be the accumanager10 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017PR6B8/?tag=cpf0b6-20 that does just aa and aaa cells that it includes a 12v cord with it. I have both and use my accumanager 10 all the time on my duraloop lsd nimh aa and aaa cells.


----------



## Hell Pie (Jan 25, 2012)

itguy07 said:


> Just an FYI: Was at Costco in N. NJ (Clifton) today and picked up some Eneloops. They had packs of 10 AA or 12 AAA for $19.99. No charget included but with the 10 AA's you got 2 4 cell cases. These are the 1500x charge regular Eneloops.
> 
> No signs of Kirklands or any other brands. Just the usual Duracell and Kirkland Alkalines.



I stand corrected. There are no rebranded Eneloops at Costco, only the genuine Sanyo ones. In the haze of looking at all the products, my mind scrambled things.

Oddly enough, when I was at the Burbank Costco on Monday, they were completely out of the AAA Eneloop 12 pack, but there were plenty of the AA 10 packs.


----------



## bruintennis (Jan 25, 2012)

Hell Pie said:


> Oddly enough, when I was at the Burbank Costco on Monday, they were completely out of the AAA Eneloop 12 pack, but there were plenty of the AA 10 packs.



The last time I was at the Alhambra Costco, they were also out of the AAA eneloop 12-packs, but still had the AA 10-packs.


----------



## SikDMAX (Jan 25, 2012)

Same here - local store only had the variety pack with charger - no AA packs or AAA packs by themselves. 

I ordered an 8 pack of AAAs from Amazon yesterday and got them this evening for $18 shipped I think.


----------



## bruintennis (Feb 12, 2012)

Finished "Refresh/Analyze" and "Break-in" using the Maha MH-C9000 battery charger on 20 Costco eneloops (AA) that were purchased Jan. 2012 in Southern California. The results are:

#1 - 1864/1970
#2 - 1862/1955
#3 - 1896/1973
#4 - 1914/1972
#5 - 1911/2003
#6 - 1857/1969
#7 - 1848/1953
#8 - 1850/1953
#9 - 1864/1997
#10 - 1856/1968
#11 - 1873/1974
#12 - 1839/1952
#13 - 1821/1949
#14 - 1798/1950
#15 - 1885/2000
#16 - 1846/1985
#17 - 1836/1972
#18 - 1818/1981
#19 - 1822/1987
#20 - 1841/1958

Avg. Break-in = 1971.05

I was hoping to see more in the 2000 range, so are these numbers normal for 1500 eneloops? I haven't seen many other people post their results. Maybe I should start an official thread to post refresh/analyze and break-in numbers for eneloops on the Maha MH-C9000.


----------



## itguy07 (Feb 12, 2012)

Seems to be about normal...

Here are my Eneloops from Costco from the beginning of Jan:


Battery NameBattery Capacity
Charge RateDischarge RateIndicated Capacity% of CapacityTest TypeEneloop AA #1620001000500182391.15%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #1720001000500187093.50%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #1820001000500182491.20%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #1920001000500181290.60%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #2020001000500181890.90%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #2120001000500187493.70%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #2220001000500183191.55%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #2320001000500184492.20%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #2420001000500175187.55%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #2520001000500173886.90%Refresh/Analyze


Here are another set from Battery Junction I bought at the end of Jan:

Eneloop AA #82000
1000500196498.20%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #920001000500198899.40%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #1020001000500196698.30%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #1120001000500199099.50%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #1220001000500198799.35%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #1320001000500199099.50%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #1420001000500193596.75%Refresh/AnalyzeEneloop AA #15200010005002001100.05%Refresh/Analyze


My older Eneloops test around 1700-1900 mAh as well.


----------



## shadowjk (Feb 12, 2012)

Refresh/analyze 1000 cycle eneloops:
1962 1972 1932 1952
The above eneloops on Test cycle @ 1000/500 on BC-900:
2110 2110 2070 2090

Refresh/analyze @ 1000/500, 1500 cycle eneloops:
1903 1896 1885 1884

refresh/analyze @ 1000/500, eneloop tones:
1889 1908 1862 1884 1859 1901 1889 1877


----------



## budynabuick (Feb 13, 2012)

loser said:


> does it work in freezing temperature? i heard the second generation can take low temperature




I have used the XX"s in very cold (Michigan) and they perform great. I also don"t know about the others.


----------



## Etsu (Jul 2, 2013)

loser said:


> does it work in freezing temperature? i heard the second generation can take low temperature



I don't think the 1st generation Eneloops have any problem with freezing temperatures, either. They may not be rated for winter, but they've performed fine for me. I use them in an outdoor weather station, and it works fine down to -30C (or -22F for Americans). That's about as cold as it gets here in winter, so I have no idea if they'd work colder than that.

However, it's very low-drain usage, so perhaps they'd struggle with a high-drain device.

I've also used 1st-generation Eneloops in 3-watt LED flashlights in the very cold (perhaps -25C). That would be draining at about 0.6C, and flashlights still work. Probably won't get a long usage out of the battery at that temperature, but it still works for awhile.

I've also used them in digital cameras (that take AAs), and they work in the winter. Again, they probably won't last as long as using them in the summer, but they still work.


----------



## Gene (Jul 6, 2013)

wa4vec said:


> I have a C-9000 but find the Powerex MH-C401FS more convenient to use if you don't want or need the extra features of the C-9000.



Totally agree! Mine has been flawless for years and charges Eneloops fine.


----------

